# Nik Collection with Lr Classic on MacOS High Sierra.



## mcasan (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyone been able to install DxO's Nik Collection and get it to work...like in the good old days....with Lr Classic?  

I suspect that the code DxO allows up to have was never updated by Google for High Sierra and anything special that might have been needed for Lr Classic.   So I guess we have to wait unit mid year for DxO to release their new versions of the Nik Collection.   It will be interesting how they integrate the apps into their PhotoLab and release them as plugins for other host apps.


----------



## happycranker (Mar 7, 2018)

Works on Windows 10 with the old Google NIK version and LR CC, no problem. Not sure if DxO did something different with the app, or as you say a MAC issue?


----------



## stevevp (Mar 7, 2018)

Works for me.


----------

